# 10% OFF : FOR THE LOVE OF VAPE - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (14/2/17)

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/2/17)

Saw the email and instantly jumped on this!

Some awesome new @hands drip tips and wire on it's way with a 10% discount! WHOOHOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar (14/2/17)

Going to be a busy day at Sirvape.


----------

